# To those that have tried Amisulpride...



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

So, I have been doing tons of research on Amisulpride lately and have read about many experiences with it. It seems that 90% of people that try it for the low dose effect of increasing dopamine release in the brain have stated they take it for maybe a week at the most and report all the effects seem to go away within that time period, so they stop taking it soon after. this seems to be a mistake according to an experience that someone shared with me on psychobabble....

*PsychoBabble-Review*
I've been on and off amisulpride multiple times. My opinion is it would be a good match for your situation. The trick with it is in the dosing. The lowest dose used in most studies was 50mg, but that can be much. Even 25mg is fairly potent. I usually start it by taking 25mg once very other day for a week and then every day after that. 12.5mg wasn't enough, 50mg was too much. To me the feeling of the drug goes like this....the first day there is some mild stimulation both physically and mentally, not as strong the second day, and then disappears....the real effect will now wait for another few weeks to kick in gradually. To me this drug is a rapid antidepressant that can be used on an as-needed basis for same day results (thus one of my few emergency meds), and is somewhat stimulating yet calming at the same time and it does help with cognitive function and creativity. I found it to be a better anti-anhedonia med than antidepressant med, but that part of it takes 6 weeks or so to fully take effect."

So it seems that Amisulpride acts much like other antidepressants where you dont get the *full effect* until weeks after starting, long after the initial effects go away. I will begin taking it here soon and will report my experience with it.


----------



## merlinaut (Apr 28, 2010)

*Solian*

Oh, good for you! It took me about a year to stabilize but I agree with you
that it is a good anti-anhedonic. In rougher terms I do like to call it a 
natural anti-depressant, that a bipolar could take safely without anxiety.

Ask me if you want to hear my experience with side-effects and how we handled them.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

that's interesting. I'm going to try 2x50mg some day instead of just one.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

merlinaut said:


> Oh, good for you! It took me about a year to stabilize but I agree with you
> that it is a good anti-anhedonic. In rougher terms I do like to call it a
> natural anti-depressant, that a bipolar could take safely without anxiety.
> 
> Ask me if you want to hear my experience with side-effects and how we handled them.


sure, i would like to hear your experience with it.


----------



## zdelta (Sep 9, 2011)

I strongly discourage the use of antipsychotics for non-psychotic conditions. 

I had severe social anxiety that after a few stressful situations grew into a panic disorder and then a depersonalization disorder. They put me on Solian 50 mg. I took it for about three months, and then I stopped it without my doctor's consent. Why ? 

It robbed me of my personality. I barely managed to overcome the apathy that prevented me from immediately stopping this hellish drug. I am constantly anhedonic, can feel no pleasure, suffered with lucid dreaming and memory problems. I lost all my interests. I used to be a musician with 9 years of practice, was the best in philosophy and literature in my course, and now I'm dumb as an elephant's behind. I wrote 10-page essays on Nietzsche and now I can't write a single sentence. I don't even feel like being creative. Worst of all, I am getting used to being an idiot, and I think of starting an antiparkinson drug to reverse the effects of the poison I've been taking for 3 months.

My advice is this - screw all meds, grow some b**ls and pull yourself together. If you want to risk destroying your life and losing your soul, go ahead and start an antipsychotic.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

zdelta said:


> I strongly discourage the use of antipsychotics for non-psychotic conditions.
> 
> I had severe social anxiety that after a few stressful situations grew into a panic disorder and then a depersonalization disorder. They put me on Solian 50 mg. I took it for about three months, and then I stopped it without my doctor's consent. Why ?
> 
> ...


in your case I don't think that amisulpride is the problem


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

wow... so even though you stopped taking the med, you have long term side effects from it? from what i understand, amisulpride in low doses (most studies say around 50mgs) but in the realy world most people say in doses around 25mgs, that it can have the opposite effect of the higher doses because it blocks off the dopamine presynaptic receptors, resulting in an increase in dopamine release. many people have success with low doses of it when they have anhedonia.


----------



## zdelta (Sep 9, 2011)

swim said:


> in your case I don't think that amisulpride is the problem


Indeed it is. I did not feel like that before taking it. Yes, I was dissociated, I did have an emotional impairment, but my cognition and creativity were still top-notch and most importantly, I could feel pleasure. A lot of people complain about Solian having such effects even at small doses, I've read some French forums and these effects are not experienced by just one or two people.



> wow... so even though you stopped taking the med, you have long term side effects from it? from what i understand, amisulpride in low doses (most studies say around 50mgs) but in the realy world most people say in doses around 25mgs, that it can have the opposite effect of the higher doses because it blocks off the dopamine presynaptic receptors, resulting in an increase in dopamine release. many people have success with low doses of it when they have anhedonia.


Yes, the effects are long-term. And I also did not mention all of them - yesterday I went to have my eyes checked, and my intraocular pressure was very elevated (at glaucoma risk). This is a side effect of many antipsychotics and even ADs that can have unpleasant consequences. Just take my friendly advice - try handling your problem without such medication. They mess up with your brain chemistry, which is a very sensitive thing and sometimes the damage these drugs do to it is irreversible.


----------



## zdelta (Sep 9, 2011)

swim said:


> in your case I don't think that amisulpride is the problem


Indeed it is. I did not feel like that before taking it. Yes, I was dissociated, I did have an emotional impairment, but my cognition and creativity were still top-notch and most importantly, I could feel pleasure. A lot of people complain about Solian having such effects even at small doses, I've read some French forums and these effects are not experienced by just one or two people.



> wow... so even though you stopped taking the med, you have long term side effects from it? from what i understand, amisulpride in low doses (most studies say around 50mgs) but in the realy world most people say in doses around 25mgs, that it can have the opposite effect of the higher doses because it blocks off the dopamine presynaptic receptors, resulting in an increase in dopamine release. many people have success with low doses of it when they have anhedonia.


Yes, the effects are long-term. And I also did not mention all of them - yesterday I went to have my eyes checked, and my intraocular pressure was very elevated (at glaucoma risk). This is a side effect of many antipsychotics and even ADs that can have unpleasant consequences. Just take my friendly advice - try handling your problem without such medication. They mess up with your brain chemistry, which is a very sensitive thing and sometimes the damage these drugs do to it is irreversible.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

well, the things... im suffering from permanent med side effects too, from mirapex. i cant feel pleasure because either. in the first 3 weeks it increased my libido but after that its like it turned off the dopamine in my brain. and i have read that mirapex, even though it is a dopamine antagonist can do this because it stimulates dopamine autoreceptors, and this decreases dopamine release in the brain. amisulpride is supposed to be opposite by blocking off the autoreceptors at very low doses. im hoping this will reverse what the mirapex did to me.

i had tried using risperdal to try and reverse what mirapex did, but i actually felt zero effects of it at 2mgs. im guessing this is because the dopamine activity in my brain is already so low. i tried seroquel too and felt nothing. but they dont work on the autoreceptors like amisulpride does. 5ht2c receptor antagonism increases dopamine release in the brain too.

wish me luck!

and also, maybe you should try cyproheptadine. i think dues to its 5ht2c receptor antagonism it used to help me to feel more pleasure, but unfortunately i got tolerant to a dose very quickly and got to a MUCH too high a dose. but it could help you. 5ht2c receptor antagonism increases dopamine release.


----------



## zdelta (Sep 9, 2011)

That sounds very unpleasant, I have heard many complaints about the mirapex causing such problems. That is why I don't trust meds in general, they mess with the brain chemistry too much. 

If that is the problem, then you might try Amisulpride - at least in theory, it should work (despite that it killed all my interests, I could concentrate much more easily and from time to time I did start doing stuff with some degree of pleasure). Good luck with the med and try getting off them as soon as they start working.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

oops i meant to say mirapex is a dopamine agonist****


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

There was a study on rats or mice attributing most of amisulpride AD action to 5HT7 antagonism, not to that autoreceptor story. But I wish to believe in the latter, having been on low-dose fluanxol for the same purpose, though not completely effective.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yah, ive never read into the 5ht7 receptor much. do you kknow of any effects an antagonist on that receptor could have? such as, does it have any effects on dopamine?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

How have things been Michael, did you get your hands on some amisulpride?
Im curious if you have had any relief from the anhedonia....
Begining to get desperate for something that might help with mine.

Cheers


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Addition of low dose amphetamine may be an option, amisulpiride causes rapid tolerance.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> How have things been Michael, did you get your hands on some amisulpride?
> Im curious if you have had any relief from the anhedonia....
> Begining to get desperate for something that might help with mine.
> 
> Cheers


*sigh* no still havent been able to get the amisulpride. i have family in germany and a friend in belgium helping me in obtaining it though. i'm pretty desperate too, we just need to hang in here and wait it out, things will get better.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Yeah mate, thats right. Im sure there will be an answer eventually!!!
Goodluck with it


----------



## zdelta (Sep 9, 2011)

Hm, seems like I will have to take my words back on amisulpride. 

I did some research into drugs, and there is one thing I did not mention - I took Invega 6mg immediately before starting amisulpride - only for 3 days. I remember it causing some sort of "block" in my brain, but at first I didn't notice it because the amisulpride maintained my interests for a while. It has probably masked the effects of the Invega (Paliperidone), and the gradual loss of interests and pleasure has probably not been caused by the amisulpride, but by its fading action as a stimulant. 

I had this doubt at first when I reduced my dosage from 100 to 50 mg, but back then I ignored it, even though it left me wondering why things got worse when I reduced the dosage instead of getting better. When I stopped amisulpride, I could feel this "block" and the anhedonia much worse, and everyone told me I will get better. As things are (still) progressively getting worse, I can't have any doubt that amisulpride was not the cause of my condition. 

Speaking of which, I would appreciate any suggestions on how to get rid of anhedonia caused by Paliperidone. It's similar to risperidone, which is by far the worst drug that could exist, and given the effects I'm experiencing (total loss of personality and pleasure), I would sincerely advocate for the banning of both the -peridones. I've read reviews where people complain of this being a permanent side effect, which simply terrifies me, and I would like to know if drug-induced anhedonia is a problem that can be solved.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

you could try a dopamine increasing med. selegiline or even adderall if your doc will prescribe you adderall. or maybe wellbutrin.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

zdelta said:


> I strongly discourage the use of antipsychotics for non-psychotic conditions.
> 
> I had severe social anxiety that after a few stressful situations grew into a panic disorder and then a depersonalization disorder. They put me on Solian 50 mg. I took it for about three months, and then I stopped it without my doctor's consent. Why ?
> 
> ...


This is an extreme point of view but he has a point. Screwing with drugs like ami which is an antipsychotic just a different one can have very broad and permanent effects on your brain and when you stop taking it your brains not just going to re-adjust back to its previous set point.

Ami can cause problems in certain non-psychotic individuals taking it, and are you sure its not going to outright block some of your d2,d3 receptor because even at low doses it can block both those receptor in some people. The information you read about it is generalized, it doesn't apply to every brain out there. In your brain 50mg may be very well blocking some d2,d3 just like in some people risperidone at 1mg blocks 50% d2 and in some people at that dose its blocking 90% of the receptors. Theres simply no way to know.

Id steer clear of experimental meds not approved in most countries.


----------



## merlinaut (Apr 28, 2010)

I am tapering off the Solian now after 12 years. I just feel that the raised Prolactin is not right for my bone health, nor is the raised cholesterol or the small chance(2%) of heart
arrhythmia. There is a new drug you can get on Amazon.com called Lithium Orotate, which does not attack your kidneys the way the old one did(although that was a miracle pill, too). So am almost off it now, am completely on the Lithium Orotate and feel okay!
But may check in later on in a year or two and let you know how it goes. Oh, but for the side effect of raised Prolactin, we use an old pill bromocriptine to get it down. But it never came down far enough! Also used a sleeping pill at night. Not sure if I still need it or not.


----------



## 29053 (Dec 30, 2009)

The thing with Amisulpride is that it changes the way your brain works and the way you think. This can have massive life altering effects over the long term.

For me, the medication has left me feeling like a zombie for the past 10 years. I have lost contact with the friends I used to know, it is almost like being in a sleeping state for a decade.

My mind does not think in the way it used to. I can't even remember how my brain used to work before starting anti-psychotic medication.

At first I was started on a massive dose (1200mg / day), but quickly dropped this myself to 200mg / day. Lately I have brough this down to 100mg, and now 50mg.

Amisuplride is very powerful stuff, even at low doses.

Even if my brain returned 100% to the way it was in the begining, my life has taken a massive detour.

So before you start taking it, please try to concider not just the "physical" effects it will have on your brain chemistry, but also the personal choices it may cause you to make that can have a major effect on your life in the long term.


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

outlier said:


> The thing with Amisulpride is that it changes the way your brain works and the way you think. This can have massive life altering effects over the long term.


Same with every drug everyone here is taking, it's kind of the whole point of taking medication for our disease.



outlier said:


> For me, the medication has left me feeling like a zombie for the past 10 years. I have lost contact with the friends I used to know, it is almost like being in a sleeping state for a decade.
> 
> My mind does not think in the way it used to. I can't even remember how my brain used to work before starting anti-psychotic medication.
> 
> ...


You must have been very psychotic to need such a large dose, however there is an extreme difference between taking large doses intended for psychosis and extremely small doses that do the opposite and enhance dopamine release along with anti-depressant effects from the 5ht7 receptors.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand (May 4, 2012)

Where I live (Mexico) it is readily available, 30 tablests, 200 mg each at around 30 USD I believe (I prescribe not buy it) so you may want to try it, just need any medical prescription which are readily available too (no one hesitates to prescribe anti psychotics)
Regards!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

you should not take more than 50 mg for social anxiety, depression anhedonia etc.


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

"and I would like to know if drug-induced anhedonia is a problem that can be solved"

i would like to know as well.my anhedonia is terrible and as we all know, if you are anhedonic, then you will gradually lose all motivation.

im curious if any of you have had any more luck in curing your anhedonia?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

baxman said:


> "and I would like to know if drug-induced anhedonia is a problem that can be solved"
> 
> i would like to know as well.my anhedonia is terrible and as we all know, if you are anhedonic, then you will gradually lose all motivation.
> 
> im curious if any of you have had any more luck in curing your anhedonia?


Surprisingly Wellbutrin has snapped me out of anhedonia after years of SSRI induced anhedonia. I once tried Bupropion while on SSRI's and it did nothing. Now taking it without an SSRI it has bee like a switch that took me out of anhedonia in a matter of days.

I am very surprised by this because I have tried at least 20 drugs in 3 years and I've never had so mcuh success. I wold say that Bupropion has brought me out of enhedonia even better than benzos brought me out of depression.


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

^benzos brought you out of the depression?wow they tend to make me more depressed.

welbutrin did help my anhedonia for the first few weeks it seems but then it stopped working and other problems rose up.i had to get off of it.i cant find that many user reviews of amisulpride but from what ive read, it seems to work very well.


----------



## merlinaut (Apr 28, 2010)

*Got off Risperdal, Invega and even Solian!*

Dear Zdelta,

I had to give up the -peridones as too anhedonic for sure, maybe suicidal if you stay on them too long, as it's been reported in teens.

there are some health problems with Solian but it is really a magic pill and for a decade or so I think it is okay. Like Lithium you may not want to be on it forever, due to health reasons. Also seems crazy that it is permitted in the rest of the world and not in the us.

I'm on Lamictal now, so far so good. Dosage varies. Careful with driving etc.
until you know how it affects you, is true.

Take Care!


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

michael10364 said:


> you could try a dopamine increasing med. selegiline or even adderall if your doc will prescribe you adderall. or maybe wellbutrin.


The selegiline is effective for anhedonia and dysthymia?


----------



## merlinaut (Apr 28, 2010)

zdelta said:


> Hm, seems like I will have to take my words back on amisulpride.
> 
> I did some research into drugs, and there is one thing I did not mention - I took Invega 6mg immediately before starting amisulpride - only for 3 days. I remember it causing some sort of "block" in my brain, but at first I didn't notice it because the amisulpride maintained my interests for a while. It has probably masked the effects of the Invega (Paliperidone), and the gradual loss of interests and pleasure has probably not been caused by the amisulpride, but by its fading action as a stimulant.
> 
> ...


I hated Risperdal. We should totally ban that and Invega is only a little better. I read in the times they are giving it to babies, now, as if inducing suicide in teens after almost killing us, weren't enough. I'd love to get together and make signs.

Risperdal was the worst year of my life. I functioned and only kept my weight because I'd had experience with drugs before, ate little and exercised, both to the point of sheer utter ridiculousness. It rendered me unable to do the speed-work I was accustomed to up until then.

Just, no. Solian but no Invega. I took Invega once when my Solian came late. So depressing!


----------



## merlinaut (Apr 28, 2010)

michael10364 said:


> sure, i would like to hear your experience with it.


Here is this from another forum:

I love Solian. I have been agitating to legalize it in the US for years.
My first year I did have some blinking and eyes shutting but it went away.
It did raise my prolactin pretty high and caused lactation, but with the
old pill, bromocriptine, as side-effect drug, this eventually went away. 
Normally I don't have patience for side effects, my least favorites being weight gain or depressed affect, but for some reason I stuck this out
(an adventure) and now it's great.
Not only is a small dose great for the paranoia/hallucinations/voices of schizophrenia, but it is also good for bipolar(mood regulation) and has a holistic anti-depressant effect which bipolars(who otherwise shouldn't take anti-depressives) can tolerate without danger of suicidal anxiety.

It will make you less shy but also a little less hard-working at rote tasks. Does not hurt creativity at all, in my opinion.

Now, it is a bit new so I can't foretell its future effects and caveat: there is a 2% incidence of heart arrhythmia, 
(which is why you have to have it mailed directly to your shrink in US), so you should get an EKG with your annual checkup(My last one was totally fine).
Oh, so happy for ten years now.

nomorepanic.co.uk


----------



## Tikitiki (May 6, 2017)

I don't know if this is the right place to express my question, but i will try. I was diagnosed with "psychotic episode due to cannabis abuse" and for one year after that i am intherapy with amisoulpride. My problem is that i feel anhedonia and that my life does not matter at all. I don't know what to do.My psychiatrist says that i have to take it for six more months in order the therapy to be completed. One problemis that i have to study to finish med school and i have no motivation at all. Is amisoulpride the cause of my anhedonia? Can you help?


----------



## Tikitiki (May 6, 2017)

"Cannabis-induced psychotic disorder" is a better way to describe my situation.


----------

